# Phoenix Gold Titanium Ti 600.2 & Ti 500.4 both MINT



## mikkellucci (Jul 8, 2010)

Couple Phoenix Gold amps that I need to move from my collection. Any questions, dont hesitate to contact me...I can def. work out a package deal! Thanks, Mike

Ti 600.2
Phoenix Gold Titanium Ti 600.2 Amplifier (PG Amp) -MINT: eBay Motors (item 220650923995 end time Aug-13-10 13:08:38 PDT)

Ti 500.4
Phoenix Gold Titanium Ti 500.4 Amplifier (PG Amp) -MINT: eBay Motors (item 220650931443 end time Aug-13-10 13:20:35 PDT)


----------



## mikkellucci (Jul 8, 2010)

Just under 2hours to go. I'm a bit sad that I'm selling these two.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn I missed these two amps, I would have paid more than ebay winning bids were.

Oh well!


----------

